#  > Telecomunicações >  > Cisco >  >  Cisco adiciona recursos de migração para IPv6 em roteadores.

## mateushenrique

A Cisco lançou esta semana alguns produtos e serviços destinados a facilitar a transição do IPv4 para o IPv6 de clientes corporativos. A empresa diz que, a partir de um estudo interno que constatou a preocupação com segurança, implantação e manutenção do IPv6, decidiu ajudar na gestão da transição.
Os novos produtos compatíveis com IPv6 incluem suporte para IPSec v2 VPNs em roteadores Cisco ISR G2, e apoio NAT64 na série de roteadores ASR 1000, que permitem a dispositivos IPv6 acessar servidores IPv4. A companhia também adicionou suporte para Localização / Protocolo de Separação de ID (LISP) para o software IOS de roteadores.
O LISP é um método desenvolvido pela Cisco para automatizar a criação e modificação de túneis IPv6-sobre-IPv4 para configurações dual-stack. O LISP separa um bloco de endereços IP de uma empresa para a internet global, de modo que eles não precisam ser alterados se a empresa utiliza mais de um ISP. Os defensores da tecnologia dizem também que ela pode tornar mais fácil a troca de operadora pelas empresas, sem a necessidade de adquirir novos endereços IP, pois a função de identificação permanecerá constante mesmo com alteração de localização.

O estudo realizada pela Cisco descobriu que 78% dos 101 líderes seniores de TI consultados nos EUA fizeram ou estão fazendo a transição para o IPv6. Mais da metade diz ter procurado ou planeja procurar ajuda de consultores externos durante a transição, e 92% disseram que sua equipe de segurança está envolvida no processo.
Além disso, 54% consideram a mudança um passo essencial para a organização, enquanto 73% estavam preocupados com a "perda de benefícios" do IPv6. Dos entrevistados, 63% disseram que um comitê executivo é responsável pelo esforço.


Agora todos estão acordando para o IPv6, so falta algumas grandes vendedoras do mercado tambem. 
EX: UBIQUITI, RADWIN, PROXIM.


Abraços

----------


## teletanbs

concerteza a UBIQUITI vai surpreender!!

----------


## mateushenrique

E o que nos esperamos, Mais acho que ja devia haver algum beta.

----------

